
Dissenter Browser Released - bin0
https://dissenter.com/
======
sawaruna
“Dissenter creates a comment section on every URL online. Leave a comment on
news sites, videos, and more. Easily view comments left by other people and
chat with others visiting the same link in real time.”

“Dissenter was built by Gab.com”

Can’t wait to see how that comment section turns out.

